
FCC declares that USA’s wireless competition problem has been solved - johnhenry
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/09/fcc-declares-that-usas-wireless-competition-problem-has-been-solved/
======
Top19
For some background here, ATT claimed for decades that there was no reasonable
way they could provide cheap local phone calls unless they were given a
monopoly whereby they could charge super expensive prices for long distance
calls to make up the difference.

The founder of MCI (the M stood for Microwave) realized that by using
Microwave Relay Towers, he could earn enough profit to pay for a set of towers
between Chicago and St. Louis WITHIN EIGHT HOURS assuming a start time of 7:00
am.

That realization, and his outmaneuvering of the FCC, was the beginning of the
end for ATT. Ironically today MCI is owned by Verizon.

If you’re interested in learning more check out this book: The Network: The
Battle for the Airwaves and the Birth of the Communications Age
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/006224275X/](https://www.amazon.com/dp/006224275X/)

------
danjoc
Counting subscribers, T-Mobile + Sprint is still in third place behind Verizon
and AT&T.

If the landscape wasn't competitive in 2011, then why were there no efforts by
the administration to break up the duopoly?

It seems if you want competition, and you don't want a real third competitor,
the answer is breaking up the big two. Why wasn't that a thing? It's almost
like the duopoly was concern trolling about competition to block competition
to their duopoly.

